# Smoke House Build....Input Requested



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

I am going to attempt to build a fully functioning smoke house from an antique refrigerator. 40's - 50's enamel coated steel with stainless shelves model to honor my father. We had one when when I was a kid in Northern MN pretty much strictly for fish. It produced a tremendous product. This one will be mostly for fish too, but want to take it further with cheese, sausage, etc.

Dad had it set into a hillside with the fire pit about 6-8' directly below. Just a dugout lined with sheet metal and a stove pipe leading directly up into the bottom of the fridge.

I have a totally flat back yard, so I won't be able to recreate that.....I would really appreciate all the input y'all care to give on a firebox / pit option setup (affordable / even primitive) to bring smoke to the unit. Cold smoke will be better than half of what I want to do.

I know that this type of build is right up in the wheelhouse of a good number of you here like @droy1958, @Trackmyer, and several other grill & smoke masters. I am thinking about setting it up on a 3 block high base, buts that's as far as I've gotten. My dad is very ill and can no longer talk, but I know some fresh smoked salmon or trout would be like the best medicine ever. Thanks in advance, BT


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh that sounds like a great idea. Why lift it up though? I would keep it at ground level or maybe up on a layer of block to be easier on the back. I would build fire chamber off to side and have stove pipe going into lower side of fridge to introduce smoke. Much like a modern grill has a smoker attached to side at slightly lower level.
This would protect from fridge getting knocked off of a three block pedestal, and save from the mounting issue
As to type of fire box. That I need to think on. Would be nice if it could accent style of fridge and not look like it doesn't belong


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Go to The Virtual Weber Bullet forums for more brain food. Think regular smoker for the fire box, plus a long length of flexible dryer hose hooked into the top vent of that smoker that will also allow the smoke to cool, leading into your antique fridge, with an exit stack at the top of the fridge. That way you can also barbeque and smoke the regular way with the hose disconnected too. Should be doable pretty quickly. If I recall, someone did something similar to cold smoke things but used a single gym locker instead of a fridge.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Oh that sounds like a great idea. Why lift it up though? I would keep it at ground level or maybe up on a layer of block to be easier on the back. I would build fire chamber off to side and have stove pipe going into lower side of fridge to introduce smoke. Much like a modern grill has a smoker attached to side at slightly lower level.
> This would protect from fridge getting knocked off of a three block pedestal, and save from the mounting issue
> As to type of fire box. That I need to think on. Would be nice if it could accent style of fridge and not look like it doesn't belong


Ok, ok, now your thinking. I smell what your cookin. My Mom somehow, has a friend, that has a friend, that has an uncle, that located the fridge I've been hunting for, way out in rural MS. Great condition inside and out. Try to get there this wknd to secure the main component. I'm sooooo stoked about that, and it advances the build considerably. The 1 block idea makes sense, but you are right.....I could connect "anything" to it for a fire source, but it deserves much better. You come up with anything at all, I would like to hear it.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

So after thinking about custom building, materials, inside fire grate building/ ash container, etc.

I have come to the conclusion that this idea might be easiest considering you have enough to build with the fridge itself.

This could be done multiple ways. You could use the knock out hole on left side and mount it flush to side of fridge. Just like photo, or you could run a smoke stack from smoker to fridge. This is route Id do. With the flush mount you are more likely to get smoke leaking out seam and staining outside of fridge. It would be easier to seal just a pipe feeding into side of fridge.

I have owned one of these in past, they have a heavy duty grate, and a ash drawer that pulls out right side for easy cleaning. Not to mention they are only like 30 bucks or so.

I think it has enough roundness to blend good with rounded edges of an old fridge. You could even take the two and give them get matching paint jobs to really make it look like a single unit.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, I guess my price was off a bit (it was a while ago when I bought the one I had). But here is one for sale, Home Depot also sells them. I got mine from Lowes.

Char-Griller Portable Table Top Grill and Smoker #2-2424 by A & J Manufacturing for $49.99 : Rural King


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

455 Punch said:


> Go to The Virtual Weber Bullet forums for more brain food. Think regular smoker for the fire box, plus a long length of flexible dryer hose hooked into the top vent of that smoker that will also allow the smoke to cool, leading into your antique fridge, with an exit stack at the top of the fridge. That way you can also barbeque and smoke the regular way with the hose disconnected too. Should be doable pretty quickly. If I recall, someone did something similar to cold smoke things but used a single gym locker instead of a fridge.


Excellent! Headed that way now. I prefer to keep it old school though. Like @Trackmyer said...to keep the look of the system balanced or more era specific. I have a Big Green Egg for all my regular work. I really like the dryer hose idea. Any idea what temp it can take? I saw a firebox build on a smoking forum that I liked, but the guy went way further than I care to...using brick, fire brick, fire morter, steel plate, steel stove door, etc. Given enough time, I could possibly do that, but would rather skip some of that cost, labor, & time, and get to SMOKIN before the heat kicks in down here.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Oh, I guess my price was off a bit (it was a while ago when I bought the one I had). But here is one for sale, Home Depot also sells them. I got mine from Lowes.
> 
> Char-Griller Portable Table Top Grill and Smoker #2-2424 by A & J Manufacturing for $49.99 : Rural King


Yepper, could do what @455Punch recommended, and tie the two, together several feet apart, with some dryer vent hose for cold smoking, then reconnect for hot smoking with a very short stub of stove pipe. I'll know more about "if, how, & where" a hole could be bored, when I get my hands on the fridge. The coating concerns me though. That enamel would be a bitch wouldn't it? I like the look and price of that little Depot unit. Boring a hole in it down low would not be the problem, I'm also liking the idea of that black high heat paint job on the fridge to match.......Tanks!! :tu


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Scott, dryer hose temps range depending on make and model. But between 225-550*f.

They are bigger diameter and move air easily though, so if you found a metal one rugged enough to withstand mounting on ends of it (usually they are thin walled and not so great at handling tension).

I would go with a flexible Exaust hose myself. Walker Exaust (good brand) has a 1 1/2" by 6' flexible exaust hose that is less than 20 bucks at auto parts stores or even on Amazon. Designed to be clamped with automotive clamps, this could take heat, be easy to mount, and not be too big looking to appear goofy. The 1 1/2" size may sound small, but remember you are using a small smoke source so your not moving tons of smoke at a time. Not to mention it would be a lot easier to creat a small hole is the side of an old fridge vs a big one. Things back then were just built beefier, unlike the cheap products of today.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Scott, dryer hose temps range depending on make and model. But between 225-550*f.
> 
> They are bigger diameter and move air easily though, so if you found a metal one rugged enough to withstand mounting on ends of it (usually they are thin walled and not so great at handling tension).
> 
> I would go with a flexible Exaust hose myself. Walker Exaust (good brand) has a 1 1/2" by 6' flexible exaust hose that is less than 20 bucks at auto parts stores or even on Amazon. Designed to be clamped with automotive clamps, this could take heat, be easy to mount, and not be too big looking to appear goofy. The 1 1/2" size may sound small, but remember you are using a small smoke source so your not moving tons of smoke at a time. Not to mention it would be a lot easier to creat a small hole is the side of an old fridge vs a big one. Things back then were just built beefier, unlike the cheap products of today.


Makes perfect sense....added to notes. Some rigidity, some flex, and won't look too hoopty, but keep in mind..I do live in S MS, and ******* Tech is sometimes judged by all the additional gaudy floppy crap you add with no real purpose bwaahaa haa haa


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Well we haven't got to the frog rotisserie yet, so there is still time for add ons


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd love to see pics of this beast when done. Pics of the process would be nice, but I never think of it till I'm done with what ever I'm doing. Good luck. Saying a prayer for your dad.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

gtechva said:


> I'd love to see pics of this beast when done. Pics of the process would be nice, but I never think of it till I'm done with what ever I'm doing. Good luck. Saying a prayer for your dad.


Thank you sir, and much appreciated! I do plan to step by step photo it. Really pumped about it, because it will keep him with me in one more way. I really love smoked fish too, but it's been a long time, since I had a hand in the finished product. Done so-so on my Egg & other similar units, but true cold smoking with passion turns out the Schizznit. Gonna start with mullet....They kill for it down here, and I'm a pretty decent hand with a 8-10' cast net.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Step #1 ....Get while the gettin is good. A good friend hooked me up with a load of split, dry, seasoned hickory today. :whoo: @Trackmyer, I'm picking up the hose tomorrow, fridge this weekend, and fire box from Rural King in Spring Hill, FL (on my way) next week. Thanks for your wisdom! :yo:


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

DAMN! Go get em Tiger! If you are looking to keep it kind of authentic looking you can just buy the nice new fire box that is attached to fridge (however) and then maybe build a cover for the fire box with like used beat up pallet boards to cover it when not in use. Just do a Google Images hunt for Pallet Furniture ideas. Its an endless supply of brain food.

Look forward to seeing this come together!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> DAMN! Go get em Tiger! If you are looking to keep it kind of authentic looking you can just buy the nice new fire box that is attached to fridge (however) and then maybe build a cover for the fire box with like used beat up pallet boards to cover it when not in use. Just do a Google Images hunt for Pallet Furniture ideas. Its an endless supply of brain food.
> 
> Look forward to seeing this come together!
> 
> ...


No attachment. Fridge going up on at least one course of block. The 6' of exhaust hose will come from stand alone fire box up into the unit from the bottom (hopefully), for cold smoking. Another much shorter length & much hotter fire for hot smoke. Since I'm a aquarist, I have pile of fish tank stuff & will rig a little air pump to keep the cold smoke fire just barely going. Keeping a hot fire going just requires two camping chairs, a cooler, cigars, flashlight, and a buddy to keep telling me how awesome that brisket, ribs, butt, etc, are gonna be. Now the pallet wood furniture idea will be heavily researched....thx! I visited a couple rural saw mills for old cedar slabs with character & age, but don't have the cover concept down yet. Since I have so much metal roofing stashed....may go with the old barn look with no bottom to drop over the box,,and a slot for the hose. May even end up building a larger version to house the fridge, just to tie it all in. I appreciate the input padna......I'll just post pics as I go, with prompting for input on each new phase, until completion. My wife is studying the best methods to preserve the fish....canning vs. vacuum pac?????

Hey BTW, your Stogie Toy rocks! Have used all features and it performed flawlessly.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Keeping a hot fire going just requires two camping chairs, a cooler, cigars, flashlight, and a buddy to keep telling me how awesome that brisket, ribs, butt, etc, are gonna be
> 
> Hey BTW, your Stogie Toy rocks! Have used all features and it performed flawlessly.


Ha Ha Ha Love that line! Now that is my kind of outdoor cooking right there!

Ahh man I am glad you like the Toy!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Step #1 ....Get while the gettin is good. A good friend hooked me up with a load of split, dry, seasoned hickory today. :whoo: @Trackmyer, I'm picking up the hose tomorrow, fridge this weekend, and fire box from Rural King in Spring Hill, FL (on my way) next week. Thanks for your wisdom! :yo:


Lookin like a fine start. While you wait I suggest gettin all the bark outta there. Bark smoke makes for a bitter flavor. Haven't tested that out firsthand since reading it years ago I make sure all wood used for smoking is barkless.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Lookin like a fine start. While you wait I suggest gettin all the bark outta there. Bark smoke makes for a bitter flavor. Haven't tested that out firsthand since reading it years ago I make sure all wood used for smoking is barkless.


:dunno: Ya know, I asked that very question of my buddy (avid smoker/griller ), when we were loading the hickory, pecan mix. He leaves his on & had a convincing tone, I accepted it and went home to Google. Got a real contrast of opinions, so I called a couple more big smoker buddies....same response. I have every reason to believe you....as your advice & pictures here bear out. Anybody that hunts with that double has my complete respect & admiration. After about 6 sources, I decided to do as one suggested.....do an equal with/without test and see for myself. I will use chicken & let you know. Thanks, and keep those cards & letters coming. :hungry::tu


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

@Bowtech4ever sounds like a good plan.

Only things I usually smoke are brisket or ribs. Usually my smoke box would have a good sized little fire in it providing the heat and smoke into the main compartment where the meat is sitting. You are doing more cold smoke, with the smoke just imparting the flavor without the heat so your fire will be more of a small smolder than a roaring blaze. Im definitely interested in hearing the results.

Maybe its also the wood type used as to how much bitter may come about. Up here in the north I use either store bought mesquite. Or local hickory and apple woods. I think on the red meats Mesquite gives me a much more pronounced texas style flavor. Using Apple or Hickory on the pork ribs, and with apple trees in the back yard of my shop its very easy to acquire wood for smoking.

Now Im here wanting some ribs...damnit....alright, carry on. Gotta go find a critter to gnaw on.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> @Bowtech4ever sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Only things I usually smoke are brisket or ribs. Usually my smoke box would have a good sized little fire in it providing the heat and smoke into the main compartment where the meat is sitting. You are doing more cold smoke, with the smoke just imparting the flavor without the heat so your fire will be more of a small smolder than a roaring blaze. Im definitely interested in hearing the results.
> 
> ...


:mischief: Oh, you'll get results. But yeah, tests will be made early on. +1 for apple or peach. What I'd give to have a bin full. Had one point out persimmon :fear: errrrr, ahhhhh, ummmm....no thanks. Knee jerk reaction; I know, but never heard of using it. "HATE" the fruit. It's as hard as a _ _ _ _, but just apprehensive as all hell. You've also got some many regional tastes according to what's commonly available. A lot swear by good oak down here, I've got plenty, but leaving it to a last resort.

Alder would be another I'd love to score. I think there's a guy at Full Throttle Saloon here in town that sells it by the ounce from his trunk out back...bwaahaa ha ha. Had a neighbor from West TX years ago who hooked me on BBQ, & smoking. Mesquite was his "go to " wood also". He would also NEVER pass on trying anything once, so I had possum (greeeeezy, more you chewed, the bigger it got), **** (better), ground hog (pretty decent), goat (great). Goat, WILL be a meat I give serious consideration.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

With as little smoke wood as you need to actually smoke foods, I do not notice any difference bark or no bark. I use lump charcoal as my heat source (I can stretch out a whole bag with one fill for 9-12 hours depending on outdoor temp and wind...but you have to have a tight firebox with precise air control). I smoke with oak/pecan, cherry/apple/plum, and hickory and never remove bark.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Scott, dryer hose temps range depending on make and model. But between 225-550*f.
> 
> They are bigger diameter and move air easily though, so if you found a metal one rugged enough to withstand mounting on ends of it (usually they are thin walled and not so great at handling tension).
> 
> I would go with a flexible Exaust hose myself. Walker Exaust (good brand) has a 1 1/2" by 6' flexible exaust hose that is less than 20 bucks at auto parts stores or even on Amazon. Designed to be clamped with automotive clamps, this could take heat, be easy to mount, and not be too big looking to appear goofy. The 1 1/2" size may sound small, but remember you are using a small smoke source so your not moving tons of smoke at a time. Not to mention it would be a lot easier to creat a small hole is the side of an old fridge vs a big one. Things back then were just built beefier, unlike the cheap products of today.


Another question Sensei: Will a 6' length of 1 1/2" Walker exhaust hose be adequate enough to carry heat for hot smoking too? I have come up with a "possible" solution for NOT changing the connection to a shorter / greater diameter piece. If so, I will rig an easy disconnect on the fire pit and run the hose through an old 120qt Igloo cooler I have, with a hole bored a couple inches up from the bottom on each end. Add ice as necessary to help keep smoke 80-90* when cold smoking. Remove and run direct for hot. :?::ask::noidea:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

With the fire box stoked and a vent on fridge should create enough air flow to draw heat and smoke into fridge without much issue. As long as fire box is kept closed during burn heat should have no other escape route other than thru the hose. So I see no reason why the hose wouldn't be able to raise temp inside fridge to 200-250*f. Mind you this will require a fire, more than a smolder that you would normally do for a cold smoke.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> With the fire box stoked and a vent on fridge should create enough air flow to draw heat and smoke into fridge without much issue. As long as fire box is kept closed during burn heat should have no other escape route other than thru the hose. So I see no reason why the hose wouldn't be able to raise temp inside fridge to 200-250*f. Mind you this will require a fire, more than a smolder that you would normally do for a cold smoke.


Ok great. Oh yeah on the sufficient enough fire to generate the heat necessary......Can Do!! The boys down the road at Station 7 know me. I'm going to pick up that stand alone unit you linked me to, next week in FL. That's the closest, and happens to be near an account of mine...what a kwinky dink huh? Thanks! Best price by $30. How bout my horizontal cooling tower idea? Think it will do the trick if need be? A really small fire is a bastard to deal with. I've got a DD battery bait bucket air pump all ******* Teched up with a break line & mini metal funnel to keep it burning, but hoping the iced hose plan will allow for a margin of error.

And yes, they do sell frog rotisserie units down here. I bought a 4 frogger. Thanks again, BT


----------

